# Devastated



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't post this on the main thread as I didn't want to bring it down.

My cousin, aged 44, died on Monday night. We are all just completely shell shocked. The hospital have been completely negligent as it has shown today on the post-mortem he could of been saved.

Yesterday I had awful cramping non stop all day.... I didn't really care. He has left behind 3 very young children. My 2ww seems to disappear in comparison of that.

I'm 9dp2dt and have stupidly done a test   and its negative. 

I feel calm about it in light of the tragedy I don't feel like I deserve it. So confused.

xxxx


----------



## sarahr2bc (Jun 20, 2014)

Sending you lots of hugs to you and your family.  
There are no words to make you feel better. Try not to focus on your negative, 9dp2dt is still very early. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Sarah.

I feel selfish still wanting it to work.

Part of me thinks surely it couldn't fail? Not after this.

Another part thinks how can it work after a shock like this?

x


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Saila I am so sorry  .

What a massive and horrible shock, and the fact that it could've been prevented must make it that much harder to come to terms with. My heart goes out to you.

I know it's hard but try and separate this horrific news from your 2ww. Just because something bad has happened does not mean you will get a BFN. At only 9dp2dt you have tested really early, most people wouldn't get a BFP until at least 12dp2dt. There is still hope xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I am so very sorry, Saila.      I will be thinking about you and your family.


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi so sorry to hear about your cousin.  I can't imagine the pain of knowing it could have been prevented. There are support groups for death after medical negligence. 
About your hpt. Huge hugs. People conceive in war zones. .a bfp is possible.    xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you. I didn't know there were support groups for that also.

I'm going to pass that onto his wife.

I just have a sinking feeling it hasn't worked. The next was a One Step early pregnancy one and it just was negative  

So sad for so many reasons 

X


----------



## Prettypink (Oct 17, 2011)

Saila. Sorry to read your Awful news.  Take care x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you. My heart is broken. X


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

So sorry to read your awful news.  Look after yourself


----------

